# Looking for Breeder



## The David's (Oct 8, 2012)

Moved to Jensen Beach Florida, looking for a breeder in my area. Any suggestions? Thank you


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome, you've peaked my interest. What are the Davids.?


----------



## The David's (Oct 8, 2012)

It's my in laws last name.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

no comment :biggrin1:


----------



## The David's (Oct 8, 2012)

Thank You. Thanks for the welcome and congrats on your award.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

The David's said:


> Thank You. Thanks for the welcome and congrats on your award.


thanks, I thought I fixed that. I didn't receive the award. I accepted it on his behalf. LOL


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

You deserve an award too, Dave! For being our go-to-man! Whenever we need advice or help in any situation! It's YOU we depend on!


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Not sure where Jensen Beach is, but there are a number of breeders in FL. Los Perritos (Lynn Nieto) is in the Tampa are and Yuppy Puppy, near Ocala, are 2 that come immediately to mind. There's more, but I can't remember them right off. If you try the Havanese website there is a list of breeders by state available.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I'll be in Hobe Sound in a few days! Welcome to the forum.


----------



## HalleBerry (Feb 22, 2012)

We have dog shows in Arcadia, FL Thursday - Sunday this week; you might be able to meet some breeders in person there.


----------



## GrannyMouse (Sep 3, 2010)

There's also Havanese Harbor in Tampa.


----------



## The David's (Oct 8, 2012)

*Thank you*

Than you for all your input. Much appreciated.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

There are alot of breeders, reputable, in FL. Check with the Havanese Club of America to see if any are close to you.


----------

